# Wild Pink - crescent lace shawl (knit)



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

I would like to present you my latest lace design - Wild Pink Lace Shawl.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wild-pink

$5.00

I got the idea for the name from the wool dye I used - it was called Wild Pink and created the base for the colours I chose.

The shawl is easy to knit as it uses only very basic lace stitches. It can be a great shawl for a novice lace knitter with spectacular results! and this is the opinion of several testers 

Sizing is adaptable and so is the yarn - any from lace to DK weight will look good. Needle size should be adapted to yarn.

More information on the pattern page. Or feel free to ask me personally if you prefer


----------



## lovetheocean (May 2, 2014)

Beautiful&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Beautiful pattern.


----------



## Sewgin (Feb 28, 2013)

Lovely!


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Beautiful! Impressive! &#9825;&#9734;&#9825;


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Stunning!


----------



## llamagenny (Feb 26, 2013)

I especially like how the smaller design transitions into the larger one--I am trying to play with some lace patterns to make this happen and I know it is not always easy. You did it beautifully.


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

So pretty...I'm glad that you posted the pattern. Thanks!!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Lovely! Please be sure to post the price in your listing in the future. I've fixed it here for you  Looking forward to seeing more of your lovely designs.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Gorgeous shawl! ;0)


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Fabulous Shawl,pattern and colour.Your work is superb. :thumbup:


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

So delicate.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Lovely pattern.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

Lovely!!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

So delicate, so beautiful!


----------



## Sue Prenter (Mar 27, 2011)

Beautiful. So satisfying!!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Very nice work!!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

So delicate!


----------



## Karenno1 (Mar 17, 2014)

are you sure i could knit this im a beginner to lace knitting its sooo beautiful id love to give it ago x


----------



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

karenno1 - sent you a PM. In my opinion you can always try, trying and obstinacy are the essentials.

the shawl is easy, no complicated stitches, mainly just yo, k2tog and ssk.

Good luck in taking a decision


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

Oh my another lovely creation. I purchased the Part Line Shawl, and have just purchased Odylon Lace v neck which is soooo nice, I am a large lady but I have a very nice russet lace yarn for this project.

Thank you for sharing your talent


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Gorgeous shawl ! &#128522;


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Both the design and color is fabulous.


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## TAYATT (Mar 11, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very beautiful shawl,very beautiful colour.


----------



## AiLin (Dec 28, 2012)

That is beautiful and tempting to make, but I do not need another WIP. RESIST TEMPTATION! RESIST TEMPTATION! :roll:


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

dressy!


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Very nice and delicate shawl. Pleasing colour too.


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh, I am going to make this my next project. I love everything about it, and it is kind of witchy.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Very pretty color. I like the pattern to.


----------



## aliciawake (Jun 21, 2011)

pretty pattern. is it charted and/or written? thank you


----------



## Yellow Mleczyk (Apr 20, 2013)

aliciawake said:


> pretty pattern. is it charted and/or written? thank you


both charted and written.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

That is a really beautiful design, and you've chosen a lovely color to show it in. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Quite stunning!!


----------

